# This is revolting... Think I'm going to be sick...



## Loony (Aug 14, 2012)

Horse meat in Tesco burgers: Supermarket apologises after food watchdog's findings | Mail Online

I... Ate... All of these... Seriously think I might vomit, fighting it back as we speak...


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

Meh. 

They must have tasted ok? 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

You know horse meat used to be served in really fancy dining establishments in place of steak


----------



## Reptile Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

Nothing wrong with horse meat its very nice


----------



## Loony (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't care if it tastes good... Horses are wonderful creatures and if they are going to include it in food it legally should be on the ingredients and it isn't, also pig meat has been found which is a problem for those who religiously are forbidden to eat pig, other then the fact that I love horses and this revolts me to know I have eaten them, its highly illegal.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Never heard the expression "I'm so hungry I could eat a horse"?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ate pigs, cows, sheep, chickens etc not 'wondeful' too then.

#justsayin'


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

Loony said:


> I don't care if it tastes good... Horses are wonderful creatures and if they are going to include it in food it legally should be on the ingredients and it isn't, also pig meat has been found which is a problem for those who religiously are forbidden to eat pig, other then the fact that I love horses and this revolts me to know I have eaten them, its highly illegal.


The legal issue I see, but I grew up with horses and still have my stallion my dad bought for me when I was born(he's too old to ride now but a sweet guy) but I wouldn't say no to horse, or any meat probably, I have eaten dog and cat too in some European countries lol


----------



## Loony (Aug 14, 2012)

Its important to know what you are eating. I eat pigs, cows ect knowing I am eating them. Eating an animal without knowing what you are eating is :censor: up. In the same way that the chinese near me at my old house was serving sea gull in place of chicken and got shut down for it, but that I found more amusing then revolting.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I have two ponies but I also raise pigs and lambs for the freezer. The horse situation in the uk at present is terrible. They are being abandoned or left to starve in droves. I would rather see them turned into burgers than left to suffer. We have a special relationship with horses in the uk but they are regularly eaten on the continent. As long as they are treated humanely and dispatched in the same manner, I can't say I object really, considering what we happily do to the unwanted live ones.


----------



## Loony (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the situation with horses in the uk is horrible, and its not that I object to other people eating them, its that I object to eating them without knowing that I am eating them as I myself would never eat a horse, I raise chickens and have 2 sheep every year for food and have no problem with that, its just I object to not knowing what I am eating.


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

It makes no odds to me, I eat all meat (and own horses) but I like to know what I'm eating whilst eating it. I feel sorry for the kosher people who may have unknowingly eaten pork.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

When I lived in Europe, I used to eat Horse reguarly.. it tended to be a bit cheaper than beef, and after a minute with a tenderiser, tasted fantastic. No issues, I specifically sought it out, and enjoyed it.
Roll on a decade, and if I go to a multinational supermarket for burgers (never going to happen btw) and I am buying beef burgers, I expect them to be cow.. not 25% pork derivatives, poultry 10% and 5% cow snot.. but fecking beef!!
And that is the issue here.. for too long these companies have been throwing all kinds of shite together, colouring it right, and then asking people to buy it and feed it to their kids. 
At least if it was JUST horse, and proper cow, that would probably be more healthy than the rest of the crap they serve as food.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

i have to agree with the OP. We should know what we are eating and its discusting to think that they could do this! what else could they be hiding in their food?! It also makes me wonder how these horses were sourced for the meat?? cows, pigs, chickens ect are farmed specificallly for food production but horses?! 
Think of children who love horses now knowing they've eaten them, they would have turned me veggie when i was younger!


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to agree with the main issue with this is not so much the fact that horse meat was used but that consumers were deceived by the burgers not being labelled as being adulterated (I think that's what they call it?).
Personally, I don't have an issue with eating horse (though I'm a bit put off by my German Gran's stories about eating horse after the war. Apparently it was really tough and I hate tough meat, lol), but I appreciate that others may have enormous problems with eating certain meats (a friend of mine doesn't eat rabbit, because she's kept them as pets for years).


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Disgruntled said:


> I would rather see them turned into burgers than left to suffer.


Hear, hear. Until the population issue is sorted, I say plate up to the pony. :2thumb:

Pretty simple, really. Source your meat responsibly. :whistling2:

I'm more annoyed that their burgers taste like s:flrt:t than the fact there's horse in it. I do feel for those who are unknowingly going against their religion (for lack of better way to phrase), but the solution is simple as above.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm don't get the religion thing about pig in burgers. If they're that bothered about not eating pig then why are they eating non halal / kosher burgers in the first place?


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

ewwww

when its comes to food ive always felt what you know wont hurt you you, why would you tel people you sold them horse meat? :gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I understand the issue of not knowing what is put in burgers, which is why I never eat them, cos you can never know exactly what is in them. However, I don't have a problem eating horse, in the same way as I have no problem eating rabbit. We have a special relationship with rabbits too, but they are considered as food just the same as horses. The French still eat a lot of horse meat, it's just because it's never 'caught on' here that we find it distasteful to think of.

I've only had horse once, many years ago and it was actually at the riding school where I lived, ate, breathed and slept horses in my teens and I thought it tasted OK.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

jmack said:


> You know horse meat used to be served in really fancy dining establishments in place of steak


Its Still used in France .


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would worry more about what bits of beef are put in these burgers,you wont find all the prime cuts,its will be all the horrible bits that cannot be used in normal buchery.


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

So, it's finally out that tescos have been using horse meat in their burgers. Well, as I always say, "better the cheval you know"


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

All meat has to be inspected that it's fit for human consumption.

I doubt the horse flesh was inspected as fit for human consumption as it's not generally eaten in the UK (it is in other Countries).

The big question is, Who put it in the system ? 

Does not look like it was "accidental", more a deliberate act of cheap meat & cutting corners to me. 

I neither shop at Tesco or Iceland thank god.

All parties should be fined & drawn across the coals, it's not the fact it's horse meat, but unlabeled food products, misleading the consumer, Probable selling meat not declared fit for human consumption & somebody out to make a quick buck, as they say. 

The companies involved is not surprising, I must add. :bash:


----------



## Neo53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yet another reason I do not shop at Tesco....EVER! Their "deals" are not deals at all (go to Morrisons or ASDA for real deals!) and now this?! YUCK! :bash:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think, as has been highlighted here, the main worry is that the meat ever got into the sysytem at all and that products are not labelled correctly.

I eat meat, and I also like to know what is in my food... then i can make an 'informed' choice...


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Personally I don't see horses as animals meant for the meat industry. Yes in some other countries they are and some breeds were meant for meat. Cow, sheep etc. are production animals and I see horses as working animals meant to work alongside man not as a food source. Also knowing that they are meant to have the mentality of a 3 year old human child doesn't help. They also spook easy and I can't imagine how they may feel when they are about to be slaughtered. But that's how my mind works, not saying it's right or wrong, that's just my opinion and unlike others I can't push all that to the back of my mind when eating food like that hence I'm a veggie (although I don't disagree with the eating of meat in general I mainly disagree with mass production). 

I still purchase meat for my ferrets and would still like to know what's in that food so I know what I'm feeding my animals!

The actual problem I have with this though is in this quote from the bbc: 

"Whilst, there is a plausible explanation for the presence of pig DNA in these products due to the fact that meat from different animals is processed in the same meat plants, there is no clear explanation at this time for the presence of horse DNA in products emanating from meat plants that do not use horsemeat in their production process," he said.
"In Ireland, it is not in our culture to eat horsemeat and therefore, we do not expect to find it in a burger," Prof Reilly added

So where did it come from :S that's what worries me lol


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

Pigs are more intelligent that horses.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Doesn't really matter if they are intelligent or not if you ask me lol just think the way I feel about horse meat is how others might feel about human child meat :O


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

A posh burger at value prices.Awesome.I'll av me a bit of that.:2thumb:


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

RubyTiger said:


> Doesn't really matter if they are intelligent or not if you ask me lol just think the way I feel about horse meat is how others might feel about human child meat :O


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> I think, as has been highlighted here, the main worry is that the meat ever got into the sysytem at all and that products are not labelled correctly.
> 
> I eat meat, and I also like to know what is in my food... then i can make an 'informed' choice...


thats my main problem tbh. i dont think its unreasonable to want to know exactly what im eating (not that i eat shop bought burgers - unless on the way home from a night out and so plastered i wouldnt notice if i was eating a cardboard cut out, in which case im probably happier not knowing what im eating).

personally i couldnt knowingly eat horse. its up with lamb as 2 meats i cant face eating. but as long as its humanely killed and has had a decent quality of life before hand, i have no problem with using horses as meat animals. in fact, as said by a previous poster, id find it the preferable alternative to the huge amount of neglect horses currently face due to overbreeding among many other things.

we have a far higher standard of animal welfare in this country than many other EU countries which is where the vast majority of unwanted horses get exported to, dead or alive, so i'd far rather it take off over here than the horses continue to be exported alive.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> thats my main problem tbh. i dont think its unreasonable to want to know exactly what im eating (not that i eat shop bought burgers - unless on the way home from a night out and so plastered i wouldnt notice if i was eating a cardboard cut out, in which case im probably happier not knowing what im eating).
> 
> personally i couldnt knowingly eat horse. its up with lamb as 2 meats i cant face eating. *but as long as its humanely killed and has had a decent quality of life before hand, i have no problem with using horses as meat animals*. in fact, as said by a previous poster, id find it the preferable alternative to the huge amount of neglect horses currently face due to overbreeding among many other things.
> 
> we have a far higher standard of animal welfare in this country than many other EU countries which is where the vast majority of unwanted horses get exported to, dead or alive, so i'd far rather it take off over here than the horses continue to be exported alive.


Have they though? I wasn't aware horses were bred for meat in the UK..so does this mean the meat was imported? And if so, I'd say it's highly likely conditions were incredibly poor for them. However, that could also be said of other cheap, imported meat products. My main problem with it is the secrecy and under-handedness of it all.

And IMO that quote about it being 'understandable' that pig DNA could be in there because of production methods is not acceptable to me. When they put those warnings about nuts, it's because some people are SO allergic that the slightest trace could be deadly. With meat, shouldn't they be kept completely seperate?!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm going to mix it up a bit.

The factory where the burgers were made, doesn't use horse in anything. No horse slaughter, no horse sausages, no pony pie... nothing... so how did the horse DNA get in there?
Are horses and cows, shagging and producing cow like offspring


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Have they though? I wasn't aware horses were bred for meat in the UK..so does this mean the meat was imported? And if so, I'd say it's highly likely conditions were incredibly poor for them. However, that could also be said of other cheap, imported meat products. My main problem with it is the secrecy and under-handedness of it all.


officially (for lack of a better term as, unlike Europe, we dont have any specific meat breeds of horse in this country) no, but thousands of horses - or the meat from them - are exported from this country to be consumed abroad every year. because of the usually relatively low carcass weight and quality of many of them, the meat dosent command high prices.

think of it as the difference here between factory farmed, imported 80% water bacon and rare breed, free roaming bacon.

as the imported meat is usually cheaper i'd say theirs a relatively good chance tesco bought back meat from a UK bred horse/pony.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> as the imported meat is usually cheaper i'd say theirs a relatively good chance tesco bought back meat from a UK bred horse/pony.


it's unlikely.. they don't make their own burgers and from the skim reading i've done, it seems like there's a burger factory ooop north that makes them for numerous places (Tesco, Lidl, Iceland) and it's there were the horse dna came from... although the don't do anything with horses.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As a vegetarian, & someone who does not shop at Tesco (due to them selling live turtles in the Far East), this doesn't affect me.

It doesn't necessarily surprise me that the meat advertised as one thing is not always so. You know what bits of a pig go into cheap sausages don't you???

On the same thread as this subject, you know that a huge percentage of meat sold at football stadiums, theme parks, tourist attractions, etc is Halal don't you? So if you are against the disgusting practice of live animals having their throats cut so they bleed to death, you should be equally disgusted that this fact is not advertised for the public to see & make a choice of whether they would like to boycott such products or not.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

anyone kicking off about this is such a hypocrite!!!!

meat is meat, you're all eating animals, and they're all amazing animals that suffer, whether it be cows or pigs or horses.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> As a vegetarian, & someone who does not shop at Tesco (due to them selling live turtles in the Far East), this doesn't affect me.
> 
> It doesn't necessarily surprise me that the meat advertised as one thing is not always so. You know what bits of a pig go into cheap sausages don't you???
> 
> On the same thread as this subject, you know that a huge percentage of meat sold at football stadiums, theme parks, tourist attractions, etc is Halal don't you? So if you are against the disgusting practice of live animals having their throats cut so they bleed to death, you should be equally disgusted that this fact is not advertised for the public to see & make a choice of whether they would like to boycott such products or not.


 Yes unlabeled halal meat is everywhere,It is truly sickening..not due to any racist reasons but down to the length of time it takes for an animal to bleed out mainly cows..It can take up to 4 minutes of bleeding for the poor thing to die.

It is usually the carcasses that don't pass inspection for being labeled as halal that get sold unlabeled,Due to taking too long to die or being slashed with the blood of another animal ect.

Back on subject the place making the burgers probably brought cheap imported "mince" which could contain anything.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

They're stunned prior to cutting and dead before they know whats going on. Not that much different from how non-halal meat is killed really. You carry on being a vegetarian, and i'll carry on eating meat.




Zoo-Man said:


> As a vegetarian, & someone who does not shop at Tesco (due to them selling live turtles in the Far East), this doesn't affect me.
> 
> It doesn't necessarily surprise me that the meat advertised as one thing is not always so. You know what bits of a pig go into cheap sausages don't you???
> 
> On the same thread as this subject, you know that a huge percentage of meat sold at football stadiums, theme parks, tourist attractions, etc is Halal don't you? * So if you are against the disgusting practice of live animals having their throats cut so they bleed to death*, you should be equally disgusted that this fact is not advertised for the public to see & make a choice of whether they would like to boycott such products or not.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> They're stunned prior to cutting and dead before they know whats going on. Not that much different from how non-halal meat is killed really. You carry on being a vegetarian, and i'll carry on eating meat.


 That doesn't always happen but when they are stunned it is a very low wattage to immobalize not enough to kill or to stop them feeling pain!


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I think this is a polarizing topic. My own opinion is that bleeding to death isn't a bad way to go - you'll begin to feel sleepy, with dropping blood pressure until you lose consciousness, then youll be walking through those pearly gates. With a sudden loss of a large amount of blood, the brain will be starved of oxygen, thus, no time to feel any pain. I know from some of the previous replies that many will disagree. Tough. :whip:


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

SilverSky said:


> anyone kicking off about this is such a hypocrite!!!!
> 
> meat is meat, you're all eating animals, and they're all amazing animals that suffer, whether it be cows or pigs or horses.


But they don't suffer though? (Generally speaking, not talking about the extreme cases of cruelty) It's game over before they know what's going on. The rats and mice we feed to our reptiles will suffer more than the meat we eat. I love all animals, and I agree they're all amazing. I'm also top of the food chain and they taste amazing with my sunday dinner!

hey also taste amazing on my Sunday dinner.


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry about the random sentence at the bottom, iPhone has a mind of its own!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with the comment that there is worse things in these cheap burgers (doesn't seem any normal burgers were affected just the cheap ones or from cheap stores) If anyone buying them thought they knew what was in them then they are delusional or they would not have been buying them in the first place. :whistling2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Kare said:


> I agree with the comment that there is worse things in these cheap burgers (doesn't seem any normal burgers were affected just the cheap ones or from cheap stores) If anyone buying them thought they knew what was in them then they are delusional or they would not have been buying them in the first place. :whistling2:


I hve to agree here, it's not just burgers though. Watch, next it'llbe sausages, those 'beef' grill things and so on.. at the end of the day you get what you pay for, and sometimes its GRIM! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's why I never buy any "reformed" stuff like that, cos it's mostly all made with the crap bits of meat and 'fillers'


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Lets be honest though, the only reason Tesco have taken them off the shelves if so they can repackage them as 'Premium Burgers'


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

I ate them, Really doesn't bother me though meat is meat it all gets burnt to a crisp and covered in ketchup coukd be human I doubt I'd notice after "cooking" it lol

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't like to be one of those irritating veggies who push their views onto people and that's not what I'm doing before anyone gets defensive - eat meat if you like, I care not 

...but to those who are saying the animals are treated well and humanely killed etc. how do you know for certain that is true? After seeing clips of what happens to these animals, an example being a clip that was not too long ago filmed from a pig abattoir of the workers battering the poor things and stubbing out cigarettes on them and cases where animals have been improperly stunned is what turned me veggie. Yes this is a very humane and compassionate country we live in. But unfortunately not all the _people_ who live here are (or just don't do their jobs properly or make mistakes). That's not me trying to put people off meat I'm just pointing out that claiming all the animals they eat are humanely treated/killed is an assumption.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> That's why I never buy any "reformed" stuff like that, cos it's mostly all made with the crap bits of meat and 'fillers'


I make my own burgers. Squish together mince with a Perfect Burger Maker - 58024 - Betterware


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Makes me laugh. People are happy to eat the burgers when they know the meat in there comes from tortured factory farmed animals, raisied in foul and disgusting conditions and suffer terribly - normally sourced from the far east and Europe where their welfare regulations are practically non-existent. Then suddenly there's a bit of horse in there, and* that's* what's cruel? If you eat that kind of meat then you deserve what you get, quite frankly.

PS I don't want to veer too far off topic, but most Halal products are stunned and killed in the same way as our meat. And it sickens me how the people that whinge about this are generally the same misguided people who are buying meat from animals whose *whole* lives have been filled with cruelty and terror - but veer from those products who they think may have had just seconds/minutes of cruelty and terror in their death - say what you like but it does generally boil down to petty racism.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Unless you are a veggie you cannot really be that horrified at this its meat at the end of the day, and if your eating budget burgers like that you should be questioning the quality of the ingredients anyway


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> They're stunned prior to cutting and dead before they know whats going on. Not that much different from how non-halal meat is killed really. You carry on being a vegetarian, and i'll carry on eating meat.


I thought the idea of halal was that it wasn't stunned prior to slitting its throat as there should be no blood tainting the meat.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

back to traditional food!:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Halal meat has to be blessed and the blood drained out of the body in one go. They can stun it as long as it isn't dead when they slit its throat.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

so many of my friends have complained about this but in all honesty why does it matter if you eat meat you cant exactly complain about it 

and also if tesco had informed people about horse being in the burgers i cant see many skint flints giving a sh!t anyway


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'd eat horse without any reservations... that's what we did before we figured out that we could ride them...


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I thought the idea of halal was that it wasn't stunned prior to slitting its throat as there should be no blood tainting the meat.
> 
> image


Pretty much as Meko said - the idea is that the animal is technically still alive. Non Halal meat in the UK isn't killed by the stunning (it's just stunned believe it or not) and the majority of Halal meat in this country is stunned beforehand exactly the same as ours. The only real difference being the knife that cuts the throat has the blessing inscribed on the blade. They don't even bother blessing the meat anymore.
It's very important to drain the blood whilst the heart still beats which is why noone kills the animal before draining. There's no real reason to be against halal meat, again apart from how it's raised, which brings it back to petty racism.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

HABU said:


> i'd eat horse without any reservations... that's what we did before we figured out that we could ride them...


I hope you're not on about Horse out of Bonanza.:gasp:

When in Belgium I have eaten Horse on more than one occasion. It is very nice and I wasn't bothered by what I was eating as I knew that I was eating horse. I am not keen on eating a Beefburger though containing Horse - if I knew I was eating a Horse and Beef Burger that would be fine.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> There's no real reason to be against halal meat, again apart from how it's raised, which brings it back to petty racism.



i think a lot of it is because, even though they can be stunned, not all Halal authorities allow it. So not all Halal meat is stunned first and people group all Halal as bad.............. yet it's always Halal and not Kosher meat that people are against.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't see what all he fuss is about tbh. If you eat meat then what's the difference? No one was complaining when they were shoving the affected products in their mouth, so why complain now just because you know what it is? 
I ate the burgers. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. Meat is meat, they tasted good.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

If you really cared about what you ate you wouldn't be eating any food from supermarkets in the first place. There's a lot more in the food to be concerned about than a bit of horse meat.. Our family gets 70/80% of our food from local smallscale farmers (organic/freerange ones) which means we know what goes into it and what we're getting for a great price. So my advice is to buy local and support small businesses! That's real food!! :notworthy:

Then again I suppose you city folk don't really have the option as much as we do :blush:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

cloggers said:


> they tasted good.


you sick, sick person!









:whistling2:


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> There's a lot more in the food to be concerned about than a bit of horse meat..


Exactly. I've eaten horse meat on a number of occasions when travelling, very tasty too. The real concern is the fact that foods bought in supermarkets can be contaminated with things that are not on the label. If you want to know what you're eating, by real food from real shops, not packaged and processed foods from giant corporations!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> i think a lot of it is because, even though they can be stunned, not all Halal authorities allow it. So not all Halal meat is stunned first and people group all Halal as bad.............. yet it's always Halal and not Kosher meat that people are against.


I think the Jews have had enough hardship. Maybe it's someone else's turn? People don't like Muslims so they're against Halal meat, without knowing anything about it. I loved the hypocrisy when KFC announced they were trialing Halal meat in certain stores and people kicked up a fuss about it - even when they clearly stated that the meat was stunned first. I fail to understand how anyone who eats KFC thinks they can play the animal welfare card.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

half of them are too thick to think. One Facebook earlier before somebody was complaining about it and saying it was illegal to eat horse meat - I told her it wasn't, so she said it's illegal if they've been to the vet and ever had any medication - somebody mentioned cows and vets. So she said that that'll be milk cows and not meat cows - so i asked her if she knew what happened to dairy cows when they stopped being used for milk.

it surprised me that people can use forums and facebook to argue but can't use Google to find out if they're right, or at least find out anything.
the first thing i did when i saw the whinging about one of my local KFC's going Halal, was to google and find out if Halal animals were stunned first.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

RubyTiger said:


> Personally I don't see horses as animals meant for the meat industry. Yes in some other countries they are and some breeds were meant for meat. Cow, sheep etc. are production animals and I see horses as working animals meant to work alongside man not as a food source. Also knowing that they are meant to have the mentality of a 3 year old human child doesn't help. They also spook easy and I can't imagine how they may feel when they are about to be slaughtered. But that's how my mind works, not saying it's right or wrong, that's just my opinion and unlike others I can't push all that to the back of my mind when eating food like that hence I'm a veggie (although I don't disagree with the eating of meat in general I mainly disagree with mass production).


cows spook much easyer than any horse i have ever met, 
sheep spook much easyer than any horse i have ever met 
and i have a closer bond with my cow than my OH has with any of her horses 
and i can ride her bare back .... anybody with dirty minds shut up :whistling2:

horses are NO different than cattle,


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Meko said:


> half of them are too thick to think. One Facebook earlier before somebody was complaining about it and saying it was illegal to eat horse meat - I told her it wasn't, so she said it's illegal if they've been to the vet and ever had any medication


not totally wrong. cant find a list of the relatively commonly used horse drugs that will render a horse unfit for human consumption without paying for the journal, but its touched on at the end of this article They eat horses, don't they? - Telegraph

that was one of the main reasons for introducing the horse passport system, so the drugs they've been given can be tracked. theoretically your supposed to request a suitably updated passport if any of these drugs are used in order to make sure your horse dosent end up in the food chain.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

jb1962 said:


> Its Still used in France .


The French will eat just about anything, not that I'd complain lol


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

i don't like horses


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> not totally wrong. cant find a list of the relatively commonly used horse drugs that will render a horse unfit for human consumption without paying for the journal, but its touched on at the end of this article They eat horses, don't they? - Telegraph
> 
> that was one of the main reasons for introducing the horse passport system, so the drugs they've been given can be tracked. theoretically your supposed to request a suitably updated passport if any of these drugs are used in order to make sure your horse dosent end up in the food chain.



you deleted the important bit from that. After she said that, somebody asked about cows.....


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

gecko lady said:


> i have to agree with the OP. We should know what we are eating and its discusting to think that they could do this! what else could they be hiding in their food?! It also makes me wonder how these horses were sourced for the meat?? cows, pigs, chickens ect are farmed specificallly for food production but horses?!
> Think of children who love horses now knowing they've eaten them, they would have turned me veggie when i was younger!


 
horses are farmed for meat lots of these fields people see and think its travelers horses are more likely dealers fields with horses going for human or dog food its just not as out there as other animals and that comes from someone who used to see the kill buyers and dealers buying them for that reason


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Meko said:


> half of them are too thick to think. One Facebook earlier before somebody was complaining about it and saying it was illegal to eat horse meat - I told her it wasn't, so she said it's illegal if they've been to the vet and ever had any medication - somebody mentioned cows and vets. So she said that that'll be milk cows and not meat cows - so i asked her if she knew what happened to dairy cows when they stopped being used for milk.


She's sort of right, there is certain drugs (phenylbutazone aka 'bute' for example) that stops horses being used for human consumption.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nobody said she wasn't 


see.



Meko said:


> so she said it's illegal if they've been to the vet and ever had any medication - somebody mentioned cows and vets.


and then it carried on



> So she said that that'll be milk cows and not meat cows - so i asked her if she knew what happened to dairy cows when they stopped being used for milk.


it's not about horses and vets, that just led on to the bit about cows


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah the cow bit is crap lol, did she think they retired and went to cow paradise to live out the rest of their days in the sunshine?!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

must have done. Probably a cow villa on the costa del sol where they all go to see out their days.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Forget improper labelling on supermarket meat my attention has moved to those saying "meat is meat"
I bet Jeffrey Dahmer said the same thing when he was arrested :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

i really dont see what the big fuss is, yes someones mucked up, but its no great tragedy is it.

anyway, if we are not supposed to eat them, why did god make them out of meat??


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

humans are made out of meat does this mean we are supposed to eat them? No disrespect but it's not about what we are_ supposed_ to eat, people get offended because it's to do with culture. Here people aren't used to eating horse but the French, for example are and they also have foie gras which many people here disagree with. Certain societies have different practices and if you were brought up in their world you'd more than likely think the same way. Some people in certain societies bury their dead while others eat their dead but if these societies were asked if they would adopt the other society's way they tell you to get lost. Just because someone eats meat doesn't mean they should eat all meat because sometimes it's a different kettle of fish and each individual has a different view. For this reason I think it's against human rights to mislabel food products and I think it should be considered a fairly big deal really


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

The way I see it, if you're buying tesco value burgers, what are you expecting in them?

If you want to know exactly what is in your burger, go to the butcher, ask for a slab of beef, mince it and make your own.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

To people who say, "it's just horse meat":

if it was people chopped up and made into food and you were told it's beef would you still feel the same way about it when you find out you ate a person??

It's not even really the fact that anybody has eaten a horse.. the real issue is that they sold it as beef!

Edit: if horse meat was on sale and it was labeled "horse meat" then fair enough..


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Im more curious about how horse meat even got in the burgers to start with?
I stay clear of burgers and other mystery meat items but it just baffles me, someone somewhere in their office has gone out on the sly and purchased horse meat, from go knows where.
I know in alot of countries horse meat is actually shredded up and added to beef dishes
I also believe that the age of the horse affects the meat, the racing industry being the main sourse for slaughtered horses means alot of young healthy animals are being killed, so the majority of meat is going to taste good.
Which also brings up the subject, if the said meat in these burgers was from ex racers, how do we know if bute ect hasnt been used? im pretty sure if a horse has been treated with such painkillers its not legally allowed to be consumed by humans?

There are also a few slaugher houses in the UK that do horses, potters in taunton being one of them, although I believe, they only do horses on a saturday or something random like that.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

TalulaTarantula said:


> if the said meat in these burgers was from ex racers, how do we know if bute ect hasnt been used? im pretty sure if a horse has been treated with such painkillers its not legally allowed to be consumed by humans?


As has been said that is what horse passport legislation is for. Allows owners to prevent their horse from entering the food chain which means a range of medication can be given to that animal. There is also legislation covering medication in any production animals where it states there must be a withdrawal period between the time where the animal has been administered with medication and the time where it will be slaughtered to make sure the medication has left the animal's system and will not be present in the meat when consumed


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

MrJsk said:


> To people who say, "it's just horse meat":
> 
> if it was people chopped up and made into food and you were told it's beef would you still feel the same way about it when you find out you ate a person??
> 
> ...


i dont eat eat meat... but i reckon i'd try human meat, they deserve it : victory:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

SilverSky said:


> i dont eat eat meat... but i reckon i'd try human meat, they deserve it : victory:


ahaha I am not too keen on people either but wouldn't want to eat somebody... maybe chop them up into small bits and feed them to my bosc though :thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Im more curious about how horse meat even got in the burgers to start with?
> I stay clear of burgers and other mystery meat items but it just baffles me, someone somewhere in their office has gone out on the sly and purchased horse meat, from go knows where.
> .



my money is on it being a bit like The Shawshank Redemption. In the film, he digs his way out and sprinkles the brick dust in the yard to get rid of it.
So i reckon somebody's horse has died; they've chopped it up and was taking it to work in handfuls to get rid of it, sprinkling it in the burger meat.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Meko said:


> my money is on it being a bit like The Shawshank Redemption. In the film, he digs his way out and sprinkles the brick dust in the yard to get rid of it.
> So i reckon somebody's horse has died; they've chopped it up and was taking it to work in handfuls to get rid of it, sprinkling it in the burger meat.


:rotfl:

that is sick but it wouldn't surprise me if that's along the lines of what happened haha


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They've started! .....................


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> Ate pigs, cows, sheep, chickens etc not 'wondeful' too then.
> 
> #justsayin'


For sure. Crispy pork bellies, fillet steak, roast leg of lamb served with mint sauce and roast potatoes and chicken madras. Yep, wonderful indeed!!!!


----------



## GraphicMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Loony said:


> Horse meat in Tesco burgers: Supermarket apologises after food watchdog's findings | Mail Online
> 
> I... Ate... All of these... Seriously think I might vomit, fighting it back as we speak...



It's all meat isn't it?

Some people eat horse meat, lets be honest, it could be a lot worse. It could be rat. Like some of those dodgy southern fried rat places.

and no I don't mean KFC loool!

I mean the random little grotty one off places.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This made me chuckle.....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=135109276649933


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MrJsk said:


> if it was people chopped up and made into food and you were told it's beef would you still feel the same way about it when you find out you ate a person??


I'd think omnomnomnomnom. :2thumb:


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> To people who say, "it's just horse meat":
> 
> if it was people chopped up and made into food and you were told it's beef would you still feel the same way about it when you find out you ate a person??
> 
> ...


this comparison isn't great theres a big difference between selling horse as beef and selling people as beef,thats canabalism

i think saying 'what if it was a dog' would have made for a better comparison

i've had horse meat in france and it tasted quite good, i don't see the problem some people have with eating horse however i do see the point of those who want to know what their eating, but if it matters to them so much why don't they buy a lump of beef from the butchers and mince it themselves


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if we ate people it would solve a lot of world problems...: victory: we could do it by lottery...


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

YOGI BEAR said:


> this comparison isn't great theres a big difference between selling horse as beef and selling people as beef,thats canabalism
> 
> i think saying 'what if it was a dog' would have made for a better comparison
> 
> i've had horse meat in france and it tasted quite good, i don't see the problem some people have with eating horse however i do see the point of those who want to know what their eating, but if it matters to them so much why don't they buy a lump of beef from the butchers and mince it themselves


Whats the difference.. you are eating another animal which is being claimed to be something it's not.. it don't matter if it was human, horse, cat, dog, or a crocodile!


----------



## GraphicMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Zoo-Man said:


> This made me chuckle.....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=135109276649933



LMAO!!!

Love it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry!! :blush:

Just can't help myself!


----------



## LostInBrum (Aug 3, 2011)

Disgruntled said:


> Well if we ate people it would solve a lot of world problems...: victory: we could do it by lottery...


Call it The Hunger games


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

When the recession first hit and there were recipes circulating for "roof hare" so people could catch and eat cats that irresponsible owners allowed to roam free then I think as a country we lost our moral high ground of what is and is not eaten in this country.

Horse is nothing, in fact we are now discussing on my raw food forum who wants to order horsemeat for their dogs...those feeding most brands of kibble are fooling themselves if they believe their dog has not eaten it.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

All these people who seem to be discussing how disgusted we should be with welfare of animals seem to have dogs cats and even ferrets as pets so I would like to ask what they feed their pets?

If they too are vegetarians then fair enough, if they are raw fed and you buy them welfare assured freedom foods then again excellent, however if you are feeding them kibbles then please take a long long look at the subject before assuring yourself you are entitled to be preaching your values

I am fairly sure the majority of meat for animal foods have a worse life and death than those destined for human consumption in whichever country bid the least. At least what I feed my dogs is the offcuts of locally (SW and South Wales) reared and slaughtered animals that would have been killed for human consumption anyway. The pet food market is simply too large now to claim the same of the meats in kibble, they will have been raised and slaughtered just to feed your animals.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Whats the difference.. you are eating another animal which is being claimed to be something it's not.. it don't matter if it was human, horse, cat, dog, or a crocodile!


i agree accept for human that would obviously be a much bigger deal


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Kare said:


> All these people who seem to be discussing how disgusted we should be with welfare of animals seem to have dogs cats and even ferrets as pets so I would like to ask what they feed their pets?
> 
> If they too are vegetarians then fair enough, if they are raw fed and you buy them welfare assured freedom foods then again excellent, however if you are feeding them kibbles then please take a long long look at the subject before assuring yourself you are entitled to be preaching your values
> 
> I am fairly sure the majority of meat for animal foods have a worse life and death than those destined for human consumption in whichever country bid the least. At least what I feed my dogs is the offcuts of locally (SW and South Wales) reared and slaughtered animals that would have been killed for human consumption anyway. The pet food market is simply too large now to claim the same of the meats in kibble, they will have been raised and slaughtered just to feed your animals.


Hi Kare, my ferrets are fed mainly meats, the odd chick/mouse and yes often kibble as well but rather than being labelled with just 'meat' or 'meat derivatives' I choose one that is labelled with turkey and fish. I am a veggie and animal welfare is a huge concern for me but I would be a fool to deprive an obligate carnivore from meat and nutrients found in kibble and they don't have choice where as I do. The possibility that horse could be in food given to them doesn't bother me it is the fact meat was mislabelled meaning god knows what else can end up in meat and I'd like to know exactly what I'm feeding my animals and the fact that the animals they are eating may not have had a great life but I need to think about the welfare of my animals as well and it is for them not me. Therefore I don't think what I feed my animals makes me feel like a hypocrite with it being a different kettle of fish.


----------

